# Hirelings



## maxapple (25 January 2009)

Would I be crazy to try hunting for the very 1st time on a hireling??

My horse wouldn't be able to do any hunting this year as a) he's not fit enough b) i've just had his back shoes taken off so want to take it easy with the riding for the next few weeks and c) we're still working on loading him ... i've got him going on and standing on a trailer, we're working on shutting the doors lol!!

I'm so desperate to have a go at hunting and am thinking about biting the bullet with a hireling.

What do you reckon?


----------



## faerie666 (25 January 2009)

Definitely go for it. 
At least with a hireling you'll know it knows what it's doing, and will jump anything you point at.


----------



## Rowreach (25 January 2009)

I used to do hirelings, they are very special horses!  I would far rather see a first-timer out on a known hireling than on their own unknown horse.  Which hunt are you going with?


----------



## ruth83 (25 January 2009)

I did my first hunt on a hireling - I've never had a horse of my own that I could take hunting (one was a loan mare whose owner didn't want me to take her, the other was unbroken!!) so I;ve only ever hunted on hirelings. You'll probably have more fun on a hireling as you won't both be learning what its all about!


----------



## lovecharles (25 January 2009)

i was thinking about this too. Where do you go for a hireling. I'd go with either the 4shires BH or Quorn. also do you have to subscribe to the hunt?


----------



## ruth83 (25 January 2009)

When I went I payed a visitors cap - usually you can do this about 3 or 4 times in a season but if you hunt more than this you have to subscribe (The Quorn may be different but the hunt secretary will let you know)

The best idea is to contact the hunt secretary (google your local hunt if you don't know the contact details) and explain that you are a first timer and you would like to know if you would be able to come for a days hunting. Ask about payment, rules about dress, when would be a good day for you to come (let them know if you prefer not to jump too big for example and they will guide you away from giant hedge day!!! or alternatively if you want to come on a good jumping day etc) and where they would recommend for hirelings. Most secretaries are very helpful. I found contacting via email to begin with was useful as I had a record of everything in the reply so I didn't forget!!!


----------



## JenHunt (25 January 2009)

a hireling is a nice, safe (well, as safe as it gets) way to try hunting.

get contact details for hirelings from hunt sec, call up, tell them your ability, confidence, height etc and see what they suggest.

reputable hirelings can be expensive, but at least you'll know whether you enjoy hunting enough to warrant taking your own horse.

BE WARNED.... hunting is addictive and on hirelings can be even more addictive!!


----------



## lovecharles (25 January 2009)

what do you have to do with the hireling? e.g. do you pick up the horse prior, groom tack up ect, or is he bought ready for you? What about afterwards? Is he returned home muddy or groomed? Sorry if that's a dumb question!


----------



## faerie666 (25 January 2009)

You turn up at the meet in your car all dressed up, get a leg up, go hunting, then hand it back after you've had enough. No grooming, tacking up untacking etc for you to do.


----------



## JenHunt (25 January 2009)

generally you arrange with the owner where to meet. 

Horse is usually brought all tacked up, plaited up and ready to go.

you enjoy your day's hunting, and hand back the horse muddy and tired at the end.

but, if you go regularly and get friendly with the owner then you might find yourself offering to help out if and when you are going fromt he stables!


----------



## lovecharles (25 January 2009)

ok thank you! what sort of price are hirelings? do you know of any in derbyshire?


----------



## lovecharles (25 January 2009)

also, is 3weeks notice enough or not?


----------



## JenHunt (25 January 2009)

3 weeks is usually better than they often get!

don't know of any off hand, but hunt sec should do!

price depends on area (i.e. cheaper up north!), horse and even from stable to stable.

the hirelings that OH uses vary from £40 to £165 depending on the horse, how often you go, and if you go from stables or if she has to box them up.

as OH goes regularly and ends up helping out, we get charged £45. Horse is huge but quite green, and OH meets owner at stables and travels with her. same horse, different rider is £65.


----------



## lovecharles (25 January 2009)

thank you so much for all of your help jenhunt!


----------



## combat_claire (25 January 2009)

A friend of mine was quoted £170 for the day in Northamptonshire just before Christmas, I guess this is fairly average, but can be more for some of the smarter packs. 

For hirelings in Derbyshire try some of these, all taken from Baily's directory so not a personal recommendation:

Knowles Farm - 0114 289 0688 - Barlow
Arthur Baker - 01522 526168 - Grove &amp; Rufford
Reg Clark - 01332 240452 - South Notts


----------



## JenHunt (25 January 2009)

'tis no problem, anything to get people hunting! 

if you need any more help, or fancy a day with the Bilsdale (north yorks) just PM me.


----------



## lovecharles (25 January 2009)

that'd be amazing thank you. i will have to find a date and how far away etc. thanks again


----------



## cmarychapman (25 January 2009)

Well I'm going hunting for first time in years on a hireling next week, so I'll let you know if I'm crazy!!

I already know my horse looses the plot out hunting and I dont want to risk running backwards into other horses or hounds or being madly out of control. I'm hoping the hireling will be sane, sensible,  so I can concentrate on riding and jumping (rather than hanging on for grim death). I just want to enjoy myself. The person I'm hiring the horse off is coming with me, so Ive got a babysitter to keep me out of trouble and stop me getting lost. :grin:


----------



## JenHunt (25 January 2009)

well, as a rough guide....
we hunt until the 28th march this season. hunting sats and tues.

visitors cap is £45. hireling to be agreed with owner (she's lovely, even if she has clearly been round the horses a bit too long!)

OH and I live about 2 mins from Thirsk train station, and about 5 mins from hirelings, and would be more than happy to put you up, or help you find a B&amp;B. 

28th march is our end of season do - champagne breakfast, followed by 2 mile gallop with jumps, followed by hunt meet, followed by day hunting, followed by strawberries and cream and more champagne!


----------



## maxapple (25 January 2009)

I haven't found the hunt yet!  I live in Kent so if anyone has any recommendations that would be great!


----------



## Lee_H (10 March 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to this website and also new to the UK, I have recently arrived from Australia where I hunt often and I would love to squeeze in a UK hunt by the end of the season. I'm hoping to hunt with the 4 shires hunt club but I'm having a lot of trouble finding a hireling does anyone have any suggestions of where I could find one?? I have tried asking the secretary however thus far they have not been able to recommend anywhere.


----------



## combat_claire (10 March 2009)

Fore hirelings in the 4 shires area you could try some of the people that do hirelings for the quarry hunts and see if they might be able to help:

For hirelings in Derbyshire try some of these, all taken from Baily's directory so not a personal recommendation:

Knowles Farm - 0114 289 0688 - Barlow
Arthur Baker - 01522 526168 - Grove &amp; Rufford
Reg Clark - 01332 240452 - South Notts


----------

